# Flights ban is getting extended...



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

... until further notice and the ash cloud is spreading all around. Do you think it will reach UAE? I didn't get any promising forecasts from our travel agent. Some of my colleagues are stuck in Dubai and can't go back to France...

has anyone heard of any forthcoming improvement in the air?


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Polar Jet appears to change to a more favourable directoin to allow european air space to clear of ash on Thursday. Fingers are crossed for then but they'll be stretching the stewerdesses stockings over the engine intakes soon anyway.

Just had to delay my family members arrival by 10 days. At least we are all in our various homes though and most of all - safe.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

sandypool said:


> Polar Jet appears to change to a more favourable directoin to allow european air space to clear of ash on Thursday. Fingers are crossed for then but they'll be stretching the stewerdesses stockings over the engine intakes soon anyway.
> 
> Just had to delay my family members arrival by 10 days. At least we are all in our various homes though and most of all - safe.


Yeh, I wouldn't like to be in the shoes of those people who are stuck away from home without money :nono:


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

What annoys me most about it all is my inability to pronounce the name of the volcano. Do we have any scandanavians who can provide a phonetic spelling?!

I mean seriously, *Eyjafjallajokull*, it's just a collection of random letters!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

sandypool said:


> What annoys me most about it all is my inability to pronounce the name of the volcano. Do we have any scandanavians who can provide a phonetic spelling?!
> 
> I mean seriously, *Eyjafjallajokull*, it's just a collection of random letters!


I think you need to read J as I, it becomes easier then


----------



## AJ_DXB (Apr 4, 2010)

Yea lots of ppl are gettin extended free holidays....wat excuse is better than i'm stranded cuz of a volcano...i was n the meeting room alone today....lucky *******s!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And good old insurance companies get away scot free as its an act of God!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

AJ_DXB said:


> Yea lots of ppl are gettin extended free holidays....wat excuse is better than i'm stranded cuz of a volcano...i was n the meeting room alone today....lucky *******s!


i know rather victims than lucky xxxxs, including myself ))) those who are stuck in our office are eating my brains now


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

hmmmm yum


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Lufthansa's service has got to be the worst ever. Yesterday when my flight to Frankfurt got canceled, they set me up on tonight flight which according to their airport contacts still is on schedule (while every other remotely respectable airline canceled their flights a zillion hours ago and updated the status online). So I head off to the airport, to kind of check in and they inform me that the sh*t is canceled. Damn it. ^%()*&%$#%^^ ###*&%&

And oh the status on Lufthansa's website still displays the flight to be 'On Schedule'


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

To be fair to Lufty the situation is pretty dynamic, not to mention unprecedented. I'm sure they plan to run every flight until their country's aviation authority moves the ban on IFR clearances into the ever distant future. Meanwhile my family are sat in a Heathrow hotel enjoying the unusal peace and quiet before they head back home tomorrow. It's crap but there really isn't much anyone can do about it. (actually Lufthansa are one of a few airlines sending up empty aircraft to see how they are affected - hard hats on Frankfurt!)

Still, hope you get back eventually James - Germany is supposed to open for Business again soon so maybe you'll get away shortly!


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Lufty knew that this flight was going to be canceled 7 hours ago! Yet the Airport helpdesk in Dubai is off the hook 24x7, the website displays 'On Schedule' and a confused staffer at the airport tells you that the flight is canceled after you scan your baggage at the airport.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

The inbound flight from Frankfurt never arrived 7 hours ago, I wonder if they could have spared some people the inconvenience by just updating the status online to 'Canceled'


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

No. You're right, that is a bit daft!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

See on last nights BBC, and Sky news where they are talking about lifting the ban (in part) due to results of the experiemental flight reports ... Same again this morning in 7 Days and on the news here ... we'll see.

As inconvenient as it is to most better that than a catostrophic failure !!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

as of this morning...
Update on current situation
No landings and take-offs are possible for civilian aircraft in Austria, Belgium, Croatia, the Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, most of France, most of Germany, Hungary, Ireland, northern Italy, the Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Romania, Serbia, Slovenia, Slovakia, north Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Ukraine and the UK. Southern Europe, including parts of Spain, Portugal, the southern Balkan area, southern Italy, Bulgaria, Greece and Turkey remain open and flights are taking place in these areas.


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm waiting for a very important parcel with some things for my activity from Britain. And the flight is delayed now.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Mohammeddin said:


> I'm waiting for a very important parcel with some things for my activity from Britain. And the flight is delayed now.


obviousely, there is no difference between delivering people and parcels in this case... just wait lane:


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

of course there is a difference! family of crash victims live die a little everyday for the rest of their lives while owners of lost parcels can always claim insurance! Please do not equate them


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

BA did test flight, results showed no difference to normal then grounded all their planes........makes sense???????????????


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

that's because anyone who is someone gives a jack sh** about BA. Its amazing how we would still want them to give a damn.....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Flight ban lifted in Uk tomorrow


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

From 0700 (local time) tomorrow, Tuesday, Scottish airspace will be open, and south to a line between Teesside and Blackpool. Mainland Scottish airports will be open.

This is a dynamic and changing situation and is therefore difficult to forecast beyond 0700 local; however, the latest Met Office advice is that the contaminated area will continue to move south with the possibility that restrictions to airspace above England and Wales, including the London area, may be lifted later tomorrow (Tuesday).


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

|James| said:


> of course there is a difference! family of crash victims live die a little everyday for the rest of their lives while owners of lost parcels can always claim insurance! Please do not equate them


well, i didn't mean that at all, i meant that if planes cannot deliver people, they can't deliver parcels too, i compared planes and not people to parcels :ranger:


----------

